# Got a little snow,, dragged out the Snow Bear



## toiyabe (Nov 24, 2003)

Elsie and the Snow Bear.. Looks like it works..


----------



## toiyabe (Nov 24, 2003)

*photo 2*

I thought about the unchained 4x4 trucks plowing at 30 mph when I went to town the other day,, saw a chainedCAT 960 loader getting thrown sideways across the road as it tried to plow the road.. Out here in the desert tain't so bad


----------



## toiyabe (Nov 24, 2003)

*Photo 3*

I thought also about the 8' blades some folks back east like.. If I had one, I couldn't move.


----------



## toiyabe (Nov 24, 2003)

*Photo 4 of 4*

I have read considerable also about folks with nice trucks with all sorts of bells and whistles.. In light of the abuse plow trucks get, I like to use a truck whose next stop is the junkyard.


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

looks like it does a fine job to me... :waving:


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

Lots-O-Snow you got there.


----------



## blades (Dec 11, 2000)

Dang toiyabe, that's a whole lotta snow there. We rarely see those amounts where I'm at. We had a bit of snow on Christmas day, but it warmed up and melted away within a couple of days.


----------



## toiyabe (Nov 24, 2003)

*Snow*

Dang,, I am impressed, three courteous postings in a row.. Guess the Snow Bear flamers haven't found the pictures yet. We have received close to 5 feet in the past four days.. A typical "big" storm. The Snow Bear which so many bash does a fine job as it has for the past seven years.. The peculiar thing this year is that I can't lift the blade. The electric winch, which is made by Superwinch.. gets condensation inside and freezes.. So all this plowing is done with a dropped blade. and 95% is with the blade tilted to the right.. I move it left to clean the left side of the road once a day. I plow a mile of dirt ranch road.. Takes about an hour to plow and push the berms back.. I do that about 2-3 times a day during the storms cycles. A note: Blizzard, out west we don't use the term.. we call these snow storms or "dumps" News people will call what we get a blizzard.. but I am not sure what one is.. exactly..


----------



## blades (Dec 11, 2000)

I honestly don't understand the whole Snowbear-bashing sport on this site. This is, after all, the *PERSONAL USE PLOWING* section of the forum. 
Commercial and personal use are 2 TOTALLY different things. Yeah, the snowbear may be considered junk to someone who does commercial plowing, but it didn't cost 6 large either, did it?


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

TOIBIE LOOK NOT TRYING TO BE SMART ASS BUT YOU WOULD MOVE WITH THE 8 foot plow Especially with chains they put 8 ft fischers on s10 trucks in new haven ct they do just fine.

bout the caps computer is weird today just does what it wants


----------



## blades (Dec 11, 2000)

They put 8' plows on S-10's ???


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

Must be a typo, should read 8 inch.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Snow*



> _Originally posted by toiyabe _
> *I can't lift the blade. The electric winch, which is made by Superwinch.. gets condensation inside and freezes.. *


Warn makes several small winches that will bolt right in the place of a superwinch. You might try one I have found the Warn winches to be built much better than the Superwinches. I have run both on 4 wheelers and on trucks and sad to say the Superwinches always let me down when I needed them most.


----------



## toiyabe (Nov 24, 2003)

*Easthavenplower and Crumm*

Easthavenplower, It is the weight and volume of our snow that is the problem. An 8 foot blade would pick up too much snow. The S10 (I used to own one) is too light. I used to run a Dodge Raider, and that was too light.. On the Flats, I could use a wider blade and lighter truck.. On the flats I can use second gear. Most of my road is steep and has deep snow pockets. Grinding along in low range 4x4 with Elsie chained up is the ticket. I evaluate plows sizes, costs, etc. Even if I bought a plow I could apply down pressure with (which I would like) I would get a six foot blade.. Unless you have been here, it is hard to imagine the dense mass of snow we get.. Watching a CAT 960 which must weigh 25,000 lbs? get tossed sideways across the road is an eyeopener. Crumm, Thanks for the info, I will check out the Warn.. 5 feet at my house this week, 15 feet 15 miles west... good winter so far.


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

yes i said 8 foot pl on s10 looks rediculous but it does push the snow which is why i think you could push the snow i mean we will get 2 feet maybe 3 in a reel big storm for us and we have no problems and thats heavy wet snow granted were not getting as much as you we dont use chains.im not or wouldnt reccomend to put a 8 foot plow on your truck(elsie)im just saying yes it would push the snow i mean whats really the difference in 6 inches of blade.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Snow*



> _Originally posted by toiyabe _
> *Dang,, I am impressed, three courteous postings in a row.. Guess the Snow Bear flamers haven't found the pictures yet. . *


toiyabe, I just found out last night that my father-in-law bought a snow bear. He is mounting it on a 03' Dodge one ton 4wd dually. He lives in Central Oregon and they have been getting a lot more snow than he wants to shovel this year. I have not talked to him about it I found out that he got it from my brother-in-law. I will call him in a few days to see how it worked out. I know his driveway is gravel so with a one ton dually pushing the little bear it will be a definite test of the quality. If it stands up to the punishment I will let you know but if it folds up some of those snow bear bashers may have something to say.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Personal use, im sure the snow bear is just dandy. Anything else it would make a good discussion piece at the junkyard


----------



## blades (Dec 11, 2000)

Common sense and skill go a long way with regards to how long any piece of equipment will last (i.e. knowing the limits). How is it that toiyabe has used his Snowbear for 7 years in conditions beyond what it was intended for, while others tell stories about how they trashed one after a single use?


----------



## toiyabe (Nov 24, 2003)

*jt5019*

jt5019, I knew that a Flamer would show up.. God knows what you expect to gain from it.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toiyabe _
> *jt5019, I knew that a Flamer would show up.. *


It seems to be kinda like waving cat-nip in front of a cat. If you say snow bear enough someone is bound to pounce. Don't know for sure why but it must be an instinct or something?


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

It's a personal use plow and i stated it is a great unit for personal purposes.Im sorry if i dont get a hardon reading the 5 different posts you have bragging about this plow.Why result to calling someone a flamer over an opinion?Its people like you that make this site look like its filled with children.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Come on kids.


----------



## SnAscksdck99 (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by easthavenplower _
> *TOIBIE LOOK NOT TRYING TO BE SMART ASS BUT YOU WOULD MOVE WITH THE 8 foot plow Especially with chains they put 8 ft fischers on s10 trucks in new haven ct they do just fine.
> 
> bout the caps computer is weird today just does what it wants *


i can back this up also.the city of NEW HAVEN CT uses s10 pickups with 8 ft fishers on them to plow small roads and walkways.easthavenplower and i will track one down for yahs next time it snows


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Most products on the market, not all, will stand up to the job they are INTENDED for if used as directed and used with common sense. Personal use plows have their market and customers. pup's are intended to be a low cost plow for the home owner, not for commercial operators. They simply will not hold up to the aggressive demands of commercial work. However for the homeowner they are fine if you move the snow every 2" during the storm. I can plow my drive after a big storm with my 4 wheeler but it takes me all day. With all plows the weight determines how clean to the ground with each pass you can get. With pup's, they are not heavy enough for commercial work as they ride up with a big load. If you have the time to plow your drive slowly they will be fine. We are thinking about adding a line of pup's for those customers. There is no point in dumping on a person who says he uses it for his own use and is not saying he can do what you do with your commercial plow. Let's be respectfull of other people's opinions and try not to put too much relish on our plows.

THANKS: Dave


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

agreed-- I would be interested in a small plow for my s-10 that wife drives for doing my and my moms this way I can use the beast elswhere and not have to worry about it--- been thinking about it for a couple of years now-- actually thought about the snowbear but wify dont like the color it kind of clashes with red--


----------

